# jQuery Autocomplete und JSON



## RedShot (30. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich arbeite gerade zum ersten Mal mit der Autocomplete Funktion von jQuery UI und arbeite dort mit einer JSON Suche.

Das JSON bekomme ich bereits fertig (valide!) zurückgeliefert a la:


```
[
    {
        "label": "Freiberg",
        "value": "Freiberg"
    },
    {
        "label": "Berlin",
        "value": "Berlin"
    },
    {
        "label": "Starnberg",
        "value": "Starnberg"
    },
    {
        "label": "Berchtesgaden",
        "value": "Berchtesgaden"
    }
]
```

Mein Javascript Code von der UI sieht so aus:


```
$("#where").autocomplete({
	source: function(request, response) {
	$.post(variables.baseUrl+variables.homePath+'get_where.php', { where:request.term, who:$('#who').val() }, function(data) {
			return data;
		}, 'json');
	}
});
```

Ich bekomme weder einen Fehler ausgegeben noch die Liste zum vervollständigen.
Woran kann das liegen?

Danke vorab für Hilfe

RS


----------



## CPoly (30. Januar 2011)

Nicht "return data;" sondern "response(data);". Oder noch einfacher


```
$.post(variables.baseUrl+variables.homePath+'get_where.php', {
    where:request.term,
    who:$('#who').val()
}, response, 'json');
```


----------



## RedShot (30. Januar 2011)

Ahh vielen Dank! Bin schon verzweifelt


----------

